# Hank & his play box.



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hank loves his boxes & those brown paper bags you get at the grocery store. Does anyone else birds love boxes/bags?


----------



## Strawburriez (May 1, 2013)

My baby Nibbles likes to _chew_ on boxes. He loves anything cardboard that he can destroy. Unfortunately, this led him to chewing the side off a crayon box, then chewing the tops off of my sepia and tan. >.< What a little scamp, amiright?

I hadn't thought about giving him a cardboard box to play in, but I bet he'd love it. That's not a bad idea! c: Hank is just the cutest in those photos, by the way. He looks like he's having a blast. I can just picture him saying, "Hey! Hey guys! Look! A HOUSE!"


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes hank loves the chewing part also lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't give my birds boxes because they'd try to make nests out of them. But he's cute!!!


----------



## Spaceflyer (May 16, 2013)

Hey my tiel Jah totally loves boxes too. She chews them up though. She's also very territorial when I get next to them if she's chewing away. I took this picture with my webcam on my tablet to show what she does when I invade her space.











OH! Ps..I forgot to say, those pictures of hank get two thumbs up from me. I like the hideout.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's so cute  Ollie likes the idea of going in a box, but she's way too scared. which is good cause i don't want to promote or endorse nesty hormonal behaviour


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute pics.  Sunny had a favorite box until my fiancé accidentally through it away. He would hide in it, chew on it, play hide and seek around the back of it, etc. It was really cute. Maybe I need to try to find a similarly sized box and see if he would like it again.....


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is so cute
I don't give my birds boxes(they are too scared) but your bird is so handsome


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How brave! Beaker hates covered or confined spaces. At least Hank has guts to take a peek inside!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sooooo cute


----------

